# 14 NYX Lipstick Indoor & Outdoor Swatches



## TheBluSugar (Nov 12, 2013)

Colors 
  Echo
  Creamy Beige
  Frappuccino
  Flower
  Tea Rose
  Watermelon
  Indian Pink
  Fig
  Perfect
  Georgia
  Sunflower
  Electra
  Chaos
  Snow White


----------

